# excessive heat build up



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

i just posted a thread about bulb selection for my new ballyst on my 29 g bio cube look alike , have not had a chance to go and get new bulbs yet am using my old bulbs which are prob a year old, .i just notived taht the top of the cube cover is excvessively hot am i doing something wrong with the the icecap ballyst , the hood was wired by a lic electrician .,i did not change the endcaps not sure if i was suppose too , any ideas should i uninstall this unit i m afraid it will melt the cover 
would appreciate any help thanks 
tom


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*ballyst*

alright ... anyone out there have any experiance modding hoods , i relize with the install of the ice cap ballyst that i have gone too far . way too much heat inside the canopy im actually afraid the cover will melt and catch fire. im not sure of how to go about to mod the hood and keep the sleek look of this combo the only thing i can think of is adding a spacer between the hood and the tank.
and work off of that not sure how i can do that . the bulbs are getting super hot and not quite sure if that is the characteristics of this combo kinda has me really frustrated went from a high to a low , had the electrician at work run the ballyst for me and it was done proffesionally and looked great till i turned on the lamp and checked it out way too much heat in my opinion very very hot to the touch . i didnt replace the endcaps but the ones in the cap dont look too bad . i am quite sure i need to add fans or change the hood to an open concept not quite sure i wanted that , anybody with any ideas please kinda desperate here 
help...............
tom
sorry the pics are from the previous owner but this is the tank ...


----------

